# Need help selecting working line breeder



## Brik4696 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hello I am new to the forums but not new to the breed. I have had gsd all my life and currently have a 10 going on 11 year old female German Shepard. My last Shepard was 10 when she passed but it was a very sudden passing. She was seemingly fine min then collapsed we rushed her to vet but.. Turns out she had a tumor on her spleen that made her spleen burst. This all happen in front of my daughter and wife too. The next week I found a shepard from a back yard breeder i guess you would call it and we got our current Shepard that way. The reason I mention all this is for the people that will ask why i dont get another from the same breeder which is a good question but i thought id start off by answering that. Now why i want a working line. 1 reason is I love the looks of the working line (just being honest) another reason is we all love my current gsd and she is 100% go all the time lol. My wife and I are also very active we compete in spartan races, ultra races and on our off time from running we hike. My daughter is now older and moving out in 2 weeks and I work from home now so I will have plenty of time for the dog and training. I would like to do more with this dog than just train him either some sport or sar since we spend so much time on the trails. That is a little back ground if it helps. 

Now I am from the Pittsburgh, pa area but am willing to travel pretty much anywhere if the breeder/dog fits. I have seen some pups go for 5k plus and that is just more than my wife will let me spend lol. Id like to be around the 2k range if possible. I have seen people mention wolfstraum from my area but i cant seem to get her site to work and I cant pm anyone yet so Im asking for other breeders too. Thanks for all those who got past my wall of text i tend to ramble.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I got my working line dog from Warkonhaus (pic in my avatar). She’s located in State College, PA. She’d be worth checking out. I don’t believe she has a litter available now, but she has future breedings coming up. 

My dog is very active, very biddable - his focus on me is off the charts, high pack and prey drive, very playful, great gripping behavior, not prone to excessive barking, recovers quick from being startled, actively investigates new things, not noise sensitive- sleeps through thunderstorms and fireworks, great in the car - not motion sick, not destructive in the house, could chase a flirt pole until his feet fall off, loves to learn and be with me. Easy to live with in the house. He’s currently two years old. 

My only issue with him is leash reactivity especially to other dogs. But that is not his fault. He was attacked by another dog and my handling of it made it worse (he does love the dog he lives with). 

Although, we were at training a few weeks ago and he licked a strange non-reactive dog in the kennel next to him. Never thought I’d live to see the day! LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lee from Wolfstraum is a member here, and I'm sure she will chime in soon


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You can find Wolfstraum on FB. Several breeders had issues with websites earlier this year, and I believe Lee is still in the process of getting hers put back up. She is really good at responding on facebook though.
@wolfstraum-pretty sure you were one of breeders with website issues, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Brik4696 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the help so far. I will give Warkonhaus a call and talk to them. I have been on here and also heard tons of good things about lee Wolfstraum I just haven't been able to get in touch with her yet. I cant pm on here yet and I just joined Facebook recently to talk to dog breeders. Seems i am the only person that never jumped on the Facebook wagon lol. My current dog is go go go and that is fine i rather enjoy it but she does have some traits id like to avoid this time. Like when we take her for a ride she either has to sit up on my lap in front seat which we get some odd looks having a 70lb gsd sitting on my lap in a parking lot or i have to sit in the back seat with her. She is very very protective which i like since my wife and i spend a ton of time on some remote trails. One time we came across some rather large unfriendly looking guys pushing kids bike and when we got closer to them they split up on each side of us and then threw something past me while roxy went nuts and they both backed off into the woods, but then she will also try to take a piece out of every biker that goes by. I have to be 100% attentive 100% of the time. Which im ok with. After all she protects my family least i can do is protect her from herself so to speak. But if there is a happy medium i can find that would be great also. Thanks to all that have replied and to all those that just took the time to read my lengthy post.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Check out Kleinen Hain in Kentucky. Wanda has an all black litter on the ground. Pups are 1 week old!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Highly recommend Warkonhaus in State College. I have one, know many, trainer with her.  You can easily visit her. She has two litters she's planning now.
https://www.facebook.com/warkonhaus/


Jody Potter in Marion NY Sitz von der Hose has a litter right now with females available. The dam is a sister to my boy. Great dogs.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/cate...meister-German-Shepherd-Dogs-135704313797737/


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think Nikki Banfield just posted a litter also.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rotdocpa1 said:


> I think Nikki Banfield just posted a litter also.



She did. I've met the dam. She's super nice. This will probably be a harder, higher drive, litter. Should be real nice for sport.

OP - vom Evolution. She's in the Northeast near Clarks Summit.


----------



## Brik4696 (Aug 1, 2019)

I appreciate all the replies and help. I am reading them and looking at them i just cant reply on here till my post get screened since im a new member but i am thankful for all the help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks - we spoke last night and are setting up a meet and greet...........


Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Highly recommend Lee at Wolfstraum. I have personally met many of her dogs. Very solid temperaments, good nerves, great at a variety of activities. Have done several breeding's with her males and super pleased with the puppies.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

I got mine from Hayes Haus Kennels in Ma. My pup is 18 weeks now and he has been to agility, protection and obedience training. He loves them all and knows the place right when we pull in the parking lot. While I am not a GSD expert all the trainers where I take Koda really like him. He is very smart, great in crowds and around kids (I have 3 and 12yr old) and well I could go on and on but you get the idea, I love this dog.


----------

